# Wahoo and Sword



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Allen and I had to get out there this week and find us a wahoo. Well, that worked out. Got a couple of nice ones and a sword. The swordfish bite was pretty active too. I posted pics, video and a full report on my blog (http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=376), but here are a couple of pics. They are right side up in my blog, but I can't figure out for the life of me how to manage orientation here on the forum


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That 2nd fish is lit up pretty. They're both nice size fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

The first one had a headache and that can take the color away quickly.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I just read the whole report on your other page. Very nicely done.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> The first one had a headache and that can take the color away quickly.


Smacked it with the "priest"?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Something like that


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice ones guys, thanks for the report...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Frenchy we need to get out there and catch em up


----------

